# Enneagram and drugs



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello all. 
I found an interesting article about the enneagram types and drugs. 
It's told, for every single type, the drugs that it might consume or become highly dependent. 


*Type 1 The Reformer*
Excessive use of diets, vitamins, and cleansing techniques (fasts, diet pills, enemas). Under-eating for self-control: in extreme cases anorexia and bulimia. Alcohol to relieve tension.


*Type 2 The Helper*
Abusing food and over-the-counter medications. Bingeing, especially on sweets and carbohydrates. Over-eating from feeling "love-starved;" in extreme cases bulimia. Hypochondria to look for sympathy.


*Type 3 The Achiever*
Over-stressing the body for recognition. Working out to exhaustion. Starvation diets. Workaholism. Excessive intake of coffee, stimulants, amphetamines, cocaine, steroids or excessive surgery for cosmetic improvement.


*Type 4 The Individualist*
Over-indulgence in rich foods, sweets, alcohol to alter mood, to socialize, and for emotional consolation. Lack of physical activity. Bulimia. Depressants. Tobacco, prescription drugs, or heroin for social anxiety. Cosmetic surgery to erase rejected features.


*Type 5 The Investigator*
Poor eating and sleeping habits due to minimizing needs. Neglecting hygiene and nutrition. Lack of physical activity. Psychotropic drugs for mental stimulation and escape, narcotics for anxiety.


*Type 6 The Loyalist*
Rigidity in diet causes nutritional imbalances ("I don't like vegetables.") Working excessively. Caffeine and amphetamines for stamina, but also alcohol and depressants to deaden anxiety. Higher susceptibility to alcoholism than many types.


*Type 7 The Enthusiast*
The type most prone to addictions: stimulants (caffeine, cocaine, and amphetamines), Ecstasy, psychotropics, narcotics, and alcohol but tend to avoid other depressants. Wear body out with effort to stay "up." Excessive cosmetic surgery, pain killers.


*Type 8 The Challenger*
Ignore physical needs and problems: avoid medical visits and check-ups. Indulging in rich foods, alcohol, tobacco while pushing self too hard leads to high stress, strokes, and heart conditions. Control issues central, although alcoholism and narcotic addictions are possible.


*Type 9 The Peacemaker*
Over-eating or under-eating due to lack of self-awareness and repressed anger. Lack of physical activity. Depressants and psychotropics, alcohol, marijuana, narcotics to deaden loneliness and anxiety.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

This is pretty dead on in my case for the people around me and myself.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine is true apart from the tobacco and heroin. I even considered cosmetic surgery when i was younger.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been guilty of pretty much everything in the 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 and 9 lists. Everything except drugs and alcohol. My worst is self negligence when I'm pursuing something ... i.e. workoholism and over-indulgence to compensate during down-time. 

I have a lot of scars from my accident and I have contemplated getting plastic surgery, but I also like having the scars at the same time as a symbol of my accident. I have over-worked my body excessively. Over-starved it as well. I have over dosed regularly on pills and have willfully gotten addicted as well. 

I'm not sure how accurate these lists are. There is considerable over-lap in my case.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I have poor sleeping and eating habits. Check.
Lack of physical activity. Check. (Note to self: get off your ass!)
However, I do not neglect my hygiene as I shower regularly and make myself appear presentable even if I feel like utter shit.
I'm not addicted to drugs; I have a very pathetic history with drug usage because I'm already a caffeine (via good coffee) addict.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Type 8 is dead on minus the alchohol and tobacco. Don't drink and stopped smoking when I realized it would become a major addiction that I could not afford.

@Mulberries

I knew a four growing up who had a detailed list of all the cosmetic surgeries she would get when she turned 18.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

JuliaRhys said:


> Type 8 is dead on minus the alchohol and tobacco. Don't drink and stopped smoking when I realized it would become a major addiction that I could not afford.
> 
> @Mulberries
> 
> I knew a four growing up who had a detailed list of all the cosmetic surgeries she would get when she turned 18.


Oh yes, that was me. The body dysmorphic thoughts come out when I'm feeling depressed and out of control. Now i have to remind myself that unnecessary cosmetic sugery is uglier than my flaws.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

I like stimulants and therefore did some more than once. 
Cocaine, xtc, speed (not methamphetamine, too hardcore for me ) are drugs that I like but they didn't have such a big effect on me, they made me calm and clear-headed for some reason. I like the confidence it gives and how it slows down my thoughts and streamlines everything.

I would love to be a less neurotic person and be able to handle LSD and schrooms, but I'm not mentally stable enough, I even had a very bad and intense experience with spacecake (I still wonder if it wasn't laced with lcd). I kept eating the spacecake, I didn't know it takes a lot more time to kick in when eaten, so I ate a LOT of spacecake. And then it finally kicked in, at first I uncontrollably laughed a lot, but then time froze in my mind, and paranoia kicked in: heart was racing, thoughts were racing, every second felt literally like hours, mouth was extremely dry, vivid visuals when I closed my eyes, etc... 
Funny thing is nobody ever believed me that I had this experience with weed.

If I look at the types here in this topic based on drugs preferences I fit in the enneagram 3 but when I look at the motivation why I or would take a drug then it fits to the type 4/5/7 more.

I'm a very curious person, I tried some drugs at a too young age I think. But luckily for me I'm not easily addicted, I get bored very easily with anything. It has been some time ago since I used any drugs (2 years , I'm 18 now) if the opportunity presents itself I would take cocaine or speed any day, but I will never buy it myself (buying yourself gives you the feeling you control the usage -> when and how you want, first step to a habit basically)...

I personally dislike every downer, every depressant. I hate anti-anxiety meds, opioids, and all drugs of this type. The only exception is alcohol because it has stimulating properties too.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> *Type 4 The Individualist*
> Over-indulgence in rich foods, sweets, *alcohol to* alter mood, to *socialize*, and for emotional consolation. Lack of physical activity. Bulimia. Depressants. Tobacco, prescription drugs, or heroin for social anxiety. *Cosmetic surgery to erase rejected features.*


I still want to change my nose sometimes. :/


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

As a 9 (9w8) ESFJ, it's pretty much dead on. In the past, I've enjoyed substances that help deaden my empathy. It's like an empathy-overload at times, when you can't just turn it off. It functions all the time and every so often I need a way to escape it. My favorite is Hydrocodone (Vicodin, Norco). I've had both for after-surgery pain relief and have enjoyed the effects. I've never done any for pure recreational use, but I know that if I had a supply, and did.. it would be bad.

For now, the occasional few drinks in the safety of my reading room or on my porch with a cigar is enough to give my brain a much needed rest at times.

- ZDD


----------



## A Better Tomorrow (Nov 17, 2009)

Over-indulgence in rich foods, sweets, alcohol to alter mood, to socialize, and for emotional consolation. Lack of physical activity. Bulimia. Depressants. Tobacco, prescription drugs, or heroin for social anxiety. Cosmetic surgery to erase rejected features.



Lack of physical activity...check.
Depressants....check.
Prescription drugs...check.
Cosmetic surgery....check...I got my nose fixed when I was 20..I barely fractured it during baseball and used that as an excuse to have it "fixed".


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Hello all.
> I found an interesting article about the enneagram types and drugs.
> It's told, for every single type, the drugs that it might consume or become highly dependent.
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit like me, I would never do drugs though...


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

*Type 5 The Investigator*
Poor eating and sleeping habits due to minimizing needs. Neglecting hygiene and nutrition. Lack of physical activity. Psychotropic drugs for mental stimulation and escape, narcotics for anxiety.

Mine's pretty accurate, except replace "narcotics" with "alcohol".
I've even felt guilty for using drugs for mental stimulation [i.e. I was bored] Some people have serious addictions.. me, nope, just get bored and mess around.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

*Type 7 The Enthusiast*
The type most prone to addictions: stimulants (caffeine, cocaine, and amphetamines), Ecstasy, psychotropics, narcotics, and alcohol but tend to avoid other depressants. Wear body out with effort to stay "up." Excessive cosmetic surgery, pain killers.

Yeah, that's a pretty accurate description of my drug history (except I never got into amphetamines).


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Done most; no regrets, no addictions, only awesome times.


Edit: Okay, mild caffeine addiction.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

> *Type 6 The Loyalist*
> Rigidity in diet causes nutritional imbalances ("I don't like vegetables.") Working excessively. Caffeine and amphetamines for stamina, but also alcohol and depressants to deaden anxiety. Higher susceptibility to alcoholism than many types.


I never liked the taste of alkohol :\. I got drunk only once (because drinking was cool at age 18) and vomited from it. I swore I don't care if it makes me awkward I'd never drink over the limit ever again. And so it has been for 7 years.

As for nutritional imbalances, I actually dislike sweet stuff, especially cake and the like, love vegetables *shrug* and crave them, eat in moderation and never eat unhealthy. I don't drink coffee or take drugs. I have this saying that my natural moodiness can swing into both wonderful and horrid mental states (sometimes experience euphoria and emotional highs <., which may be odd...but it sure beats pumping myself full of crap I'll regret in the future....ofc i can be extremely melancholic and suffer dark moods...somehow i find them beautiful thou (is that 4-ish?) )

^^ hell I even sleep the recommended 6 hours before 4;30 and 8 hours a day because I want to take advantage of hormone levels to achieve maximum benefit from sleep.

One would think that me being 614 would make me really fucked up health wise <.< but I'm one of the healthiest people I know. ^^ my teeth for example are 100% healthy ....hmm kinda sounding Sp-ish here lmao. (thou I suffered for it a lot, it was worth it. I'm not afraid of pain if it makes my life better)

I think that in stead of other stuff I rely more on my "whatever comes my way I'll face it"attitude. Gotta give creds to me thinking that suffering through crap makes one stronger.

Yeah lol I'm one fucked up Sp/Sx for sure XD ahahahah!


....I wanted to change my jawline and nose.....decided to just get into self defense (for training) and to grow a stylish manly beard type thing like one of my work colleges. I don't know how guys survive without facial hair. I feel naked without it.

Looking good isn't an option anymore  hehe...25 years haven't gone by without several scars on both arms, back...right and left torso...damn. Do chicks dig guys with scars and stories behind them?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

other than alcohol, the only drug I've really tried is camilla sinensis, and I'm hooked


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

It's rarely unhealthy to get cosmetic surgery, even if it's for "rejected features." That can produce more psychological benefits than years of therapy.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

The "drug habits" for type 1 do not fit me at all.

Interestingly enough, my type 5 husband and type 9 hypnotist match these patterns fairly closely. Currently, my "drug habits", for the most part, seem to be a combo of what is described for types 6 and 9, although I do not drink alcohol at all. I've had a very strong desire to just "be numb and not feel anything", as of late, so that may explain things.

ETA: My eating has been totally screwed up since January. Food makes me nauseous, and I continually lose weight, despite not wanting to. Am currently getting this investigated. I have no prior history of eating disorders. I was a picky eater as a young child (still can be, but that somehow managed to work itself out for the most part).


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

The type 7 drug habits describe my sister fairly well. And she binge drinks (or at least, she did for years). I believe she is 6w7.


----------

